# Kinect video chat to work with Windows Live Messenger at launch



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Kinect video chat to work with Windows Live Messenger at launch*

September 30th, 2010
By Stephany Nunneley

Marc Whitten, general manager of Xbox Live, has confirm that Video Kinect will integrate with Windows Live Messenger at launch.

What is this means, is that those who use XBL and Messenger and have purchased Kinect will be able to video chat with “hundreds of millions of PC users around the world” day one without a headset.

It will also “adjust automatically to capture everyone in the room”, so make sure your senile Uncle Milton has pants on at all times.
Kinect is slated for release in the US on November 4 and across Europe on November 10.

Source: VG247


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Time to review those parental controls I think.


----------

